# Hobby Boss 1/48 F-111A



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pics:


General Dynamics F-111A



I just sorta gave up trying to make this come out well. I figured 2 months is long enough trying. The kit has a billion parts, most of which have no definite, firm attachment points (no tabs, no slots, etc). A thousand tiny parts that break off even when you're trying to be careful. The canopy halves have NO attach points at all, the edges are just glued to the center bar with my fingers crossed. There were teeny-tiny actuator arms to attach them, but you'd have to be 6" tall to get in there.
The last thing I did, moments before taking the pictures, is break off half the pitot tube on a paint bottle while picking it up. Oy vey, enough, already!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

HobbyBoss seems to have some kind of dysfunction issues...

Often, their kits are beautiful to look at - in the box - and a mess to assemble!

Dragon Models sometimes does the same thing. Beautiful but, WAY too many tiny parts...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kinetic is even worse - sometimes they make every teeny-tiny bump or scoop a separate part. Not that I don't WANT a model kit to be made up of separate parts, but I want to finish the thing without dedicating my life to the project, and with a minimum of swearing.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Yep - there needs to be a balance between accuracy and buildability (is that even a word!?!).


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Great photography as usual. I really like the interior cockpit detail.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice.

When I was a teenager in the late 70s I got to fly the simulator for the F111 at Pease Air Force Base, and crashed it only after a minute or 2....

One of my uncles worked electronic maintainance on the simulator, and my other uncle was a pilot, he could fly it OK so I did get to experience the simulator sitting in the right seat while he flew it. Motion control hydraulics were down for maintainance so it wasnt' the full experience.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

This turned out really nice. I especially like the soft demarcation line between the uppers colors.

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Phillip1 said:


> John,
> 
> This turned out really nice. I especially like the soft demarcation line between the uppers colors.
> 
> Phillip1


Thanks! I love the way that looks, but airbrushing it well is always tough.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I gave up on a Hobby Boss Sopwith camel. I think thier Military vehicles are better kits.


----------

